# NFS share permissions



## balanga (May 1, 2021)

I'm trying to copy some files to an NFS share and have probably got shares wrong. When I copy files from my root directory I get a warning msg:-


```
No name and/or group mapping for uid,gid:(0,0)
```

The share is marked as mapall user=root, at least that's how it looks since the share is on a FreeNAS box and it's not always easy to interpret what this actually. The copy using `cp -a` works successfully, it's just that I get a lot of warning since I'm copying (will be moving) a lot of directories.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2021)

balanga said:


> The share is marked as mapall user=root


So everyone and everything that writes to the share writes as root? That's not really safe you know.


----------



## balanga (May 10, 2021)

SirDice said:


> So everyone and everything that writes to the share writes as root? That's not really safe you know.


Yes, I know.  But it's my LAN ...Anyhow what would be responsible for all these warning msgs? Sounds as though permissions are wrongly set somewhere...


----------



## mtu (May 10, 2021)

Try `-mapall=root:root`. You seem to be mapping user only, not group.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2021)

ACLs might prevent root from writing/reading.


----------

